# Mantua Closed Saturday, 7/16/2011



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Mantua will be closed on Saturday for "Little Valley Days". Just an FYI. (It'll be open again on Sunday)


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

So the reservoir will not be accesable?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

According to the Box Elder News journal, it's closed to the public. (unless you live in Mantua)


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Forget it.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm just the messenger who thought he'd be helpful... don't shoot me over it.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

The town of Mantua closes the reservoir every year for "Little Valley Days." So who owns this reservoir, the town, or the general public? Good luck trying to fish it though, Im sure with Robo-Cop up there it would be WAY more trouble than its worth.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

They have a Family Day at Mantua every summer for Brigham City and Mantua. It's no covert action they've been doing this for years. I also believe Brigham City owns the reservoir of Mantua. I could be wrong. But really no big deal as its only 'one' day out of the year and has been going on for several years that I know of.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

They have a bunch of boating activities associated with the celebration up there. Boat races, skiing exhibitions and you sure would not want your boat in the way on that small lake when they are performing.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

So you cant even fish from the shore?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Is it really the end of the world if you can't fish a tiny lake 1 day of the year. Come on people just stop at another one of the great reservoirs in the state to fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The first of June every year we close the Evanston City Ice Ponds to fishing the 7 days prior to the Kid's Fishing Derby.


Some how we get through it.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

FWIW if folks like us fish PV regularly several times during the summer they will shutdown the entire canyon road for iron man competitions, bike and running portion including closing off portions of PV for the swimming competition. Additionally when they have the summer outdoors expo they've shutdown the port ramp and also an area on PV so folks can try out the new equipment. Last year they had a wakeboard competition and shut down a large portion of PV. But again its only one day and we just go and fish somewhere else as what has been mentioned...or we just stay at home...


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Mantua is a privately owned reservoir. It is owned by the Brigham City Corporation. My grandfather, Ruel M. Eskelsen, was the Mayor of Brigham City who secured the financing back in 1959 to have the reservoir built. Were it not for him, there would be no Mantua reservoir. If it is privately owned, they have every right to close it whenever they feel like it. Get a grip. One day isn't the end of the world. 

Thanks grandpa, for having the foresight to secure the water interests of Brigham City for generations to come!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I give up.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

So if all water is public, then how can anyone own water shares? If you don't own any shares, then you are not allowed to take the water. Your argument is not well thought out. See what happens to you if you "steal" irrigation water from a canal to which you have no rights. You can argue all day that only the canal is privately owned, and that the water is public. You'll still have to pay the fine. And what about privately owned ponds? Does that mean you get to fish it because "the public owns the water"? Lots of loop holes in your so called law.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

UWN Mods, I'm sorry... :shock:


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Spbeyond said:


> So you cant even fish from the shore?


I believe they run a race around the dam, so no you can't fish from shore either. I tried to fight this a couple years ago and went and launched on my tube before first light, long story short its not worth it. Tons of people, commotion, boats, and so on. Just leave it for a day. Think of it this way, you can drive through Mantua on the highway doing more than 68 and get away with it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

manysteps said:


> UWN Mods, I'm sorry... :shock:


Ah....don't be sorry, it's what a discussion forum is all about.

We're are overdue for the next water rights debate anyway.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I echo wyogoob...not to worry...Mantua has always had this day in summer and really it isn't a big deal as far as I'm concerned and I'm sure others also...thanks for letting others know as I'm sure folks were planning to fish it...saves them a trip and wasted gas I'm sure others appreciated the info and will make other plans for Saturday...again THANK YOU for making folks aware...


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

dunn_gary said:


> So if all water is public, then how can anyone own water shares? If you don't own any shares, then you are not allowed to take the water. Your argument is not well thought out. See what happens to you if you "steal" irrigation water from a canal to which you have no rights. You can argue all day that only the canal is privately owned, and that the water is public. You'll still have to pay the fine. And what about privately owned ponds? Does that mean you get to fish it because "the public owns the water"? Lots of loop holes in your so called law.


Forget it DG. I just don't care enough to argue with you, or anyone else. Nor do I care enough to write a treatise on Water Rights Law in Utah or Constitutional Law.

Happy Mantua days, or whatever they are called, to all involved. I hope the memory of your Grandpa is well remembered during the event.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I am with Doger. In my opinion the idea of shutting down Mantua for a day is retarted and really unfair. I am sure there will be plenty of unhappy fisherman on Sat. 
Thanks for the heads up, now I am going to make sure I am there friday instead.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Really?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> I am with Doger. In my opinion the idea of shutting down Mantua for a day is retarted and really unfair. I am sure there will be plenty of unhappy fisherman on Sat.
> Thanks for the heads up, now I am going to make sure I am there friday instead.


*Retarded. :roll:


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

I will be hitting Mantua in the morning before work, don't have to worry about many people up there at 530am.


----------

